# Silverstar



## Guest (Nov 7, 2002)

Hey all, i was curious about the quality of silverstar halogen lamps. I want good looking headlight but im not really willing to pay 400 bucks for some hids... are silverstars good? I can get a set for 25 bucks, is it worth it?


----------



## MyGXEisFaster (May 26, 2002)

IMO there the best bulb for the money, They look nice and white with a little purplish hue from far away, but they light up the road nicely


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

I'll get pics of my SE vs. my roommate's Spec with Silverstar's. IMO, they are a really good light for the money. You can definitely tell the difference.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2002)

I thought that the Silverstars would be the best, according the price they were about the most expensive bulbs out there.  Boy was I wrong. I used to own a 1998 Jimmy and even though the Silverstars were brighter, there were not bright enough for me. I wanted that pure white look. Get bulbs by either FX or Eurolite, both can be found on ebay, e-mail me if you cant find them and need help. I bought the FX. Bulbs now are measured by their color, or Kelvin temp. Factory bulbs are usually around 3000K, a kind of yellow color, HID's are from 6000-8000K, that blue color, the FX i have are 5000K. They are the brightest and whittest aftermarket bulb for sale right now (other than the new 5100K by FX).


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

cool, I just got the XD5 bulbs for my car (same maker as the FX) on ebay. Fortunately for me, he was selling a combo package of both 9004 (for my headlights) and H3s (for my fog lights). Now I will have some nice bright 5100K in both my heads and fogs. BTW, you can also order them at http://globalpremier.com/


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *cool, I just got the XD5 bulbs for my car (same maker as the FX) on ebay. Fortunately for me, he was selling a combo package of both 9004 (for my headlights) and H3s (for my fog lights). Now I will have some nice bright 5100K in both my heads and fogs. BTW, you can also order them at http://globalpremier.com/ *


The XD5, are the new 5100K bulbs i was talking about. That is also the same buyer i bought mine from on eBay. Great seller, gets a little confused sometimes though....long story  
Hope you like the bulbs...i absolutely love mine and have gotten three of my friends to make the switch to the FX/XD5's.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2002)

are these new bulbs street legal??


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2002)

I dont have a box around me but i have been pulled over numerous times for my underbody neons and what not and never had a cop say anything about them at all to me. Ill look for the box tomorrow and see if it doesnt say on there.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

it says 50 state legal on the website. BTW, it also says that the XDs last 2-4x longer than the FX version and there is a 45 day warranty. They also sell h1-h3 combo sets for those with the projectors.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Will I personally think my Silverstars look great. I just don't understand why they havn't made h3's yet.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

I just installed my new XD5 Bulbs.(Headlights and Fog lights)
They look very nice.
white and blue (Headlights)
just white (Foglights)


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I use the Sylvania Cool Blues, which are sort of the predecessor to the Silver Stars. I'm very happy with the bulbs. They're not overly bright, but the color is excellent - a nice, clean, bright white with no hint of blue. They also have lasted a _long_ time - I'm thinking they've been in there for more than two years.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm happy with the XD5. They look like really HID(Headlights)
What I said is that Head and Fog Lights don't match
The Headlights look very nice not the foglights


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

did he say HID?!!









5200 Kelvin









6000 Kelvin 

( pic came out more blue than in real life )










7000 Kelvin










7500 Kelvin

WOW !! SO BEAUTIFUL !!!


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

dang the reason why samo likes the cool blues is the reason i regret buying them. I want a slight hint of blue but still legal. guess i got to sack up on some real hids. wish i saw these bulbs before i bought thoes cool blues. and since they don't have any hint of blue in them why have them in blue packaging and give them the name cool blue. thats false advertising! if i knew they weren't any blue in them i would have bought the bulbs my stereo shop had i could just look at them and tell they would give me all the blue i needed.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

XD5 have the blue that you're looking for.
I'll post pics later


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Pic


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2002)

JayL, Do your fog lights and headlights match??? or are they slightly differenet in color??


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Both are XD5 but the true they are different in color


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I have the same set as well, they match for the most part. Most of the difference is in the different focusing within the lights, but also the H3 bulb is smaller so there isn't as much xenon/krypton gas inside.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

1997 GA16DE was right.
They look very nice
I love how they look white with a little blue


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

FYI....I have the Sylvania Silverstars for my B13 and they work pretty good for the money. They finally came out with the 9003 bulb and I put them on a few days ago. The overall light output is a bit better than the Sylvania Xtravisions and the light looks cleaner. I didn't want the blue tint showing in my headlights or while they are in use because my car is red, so that is a good thing. I know this thread is kinda old, but I wanted to give some feedback on these light bulbs.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

samo said:


> *I use the Sylvania Cool Blues, which are sort of the predecessor to the Silver Stars. I'm very happy with the bulbs. They're not overly bright, but the color is excellent - a nice, clean, bright white with no hint of blue. They also have lasted a long time - I'm thinking they've been in there for more than two years. *


 My sylvania cool blue bulbs are pushing 3 years now with no problems. They're still white and bright and match my hella fogs almost perfectly. Many people think i have piaa super whites, and they are shocked when i tell them they are $30 cool blues. I love these bulbs, great bang for the buck...


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

JayL1967 said:


> *Pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


any1 else not like the space between our B14's headlights and turnsignals?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

OmegaManEX said:


> *any1 else not like the space between our B14's headlights and turnsignals? *


hehe, I know...it's a terrible thing. I really, RREEEEAAAALLLLLYYYY wish someone would come out with a one piece design.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

someday... when the b-98 comes out


----------

